# Diagnosis for Hinman syndrome??



## mnowitzke (May 26, 2009)

Anyone hear of Hinman syndrome and know of a dx code?  Patient is 10 years old with chronic renal failure secondary to hinman syndrome, urinary retention.


----------



## neha.bhatnagar (May 26, 2009)

*Hinman Syndrome*

Look for these codes

596.59 - Other Functional Disorders of Bladder
788.21 - Incomplete Bladder Emptying

All The Best !

Neha Bhatnagar, CPC, CPC-H


----------

